# New Tire Consumer Reports



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Taken from Consumer Reports Magazine.


Best Performance Tires:

1. Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-D3
2. Toyo Proxes T1-S
3. Continental ContiSportContact 2
4. Michelin Pilot Sport
5. Dunlop SP Sport 9000
6. Pirelli PZero Nero
7. Bridgestone Potenza S-03 Pole Position
8. Hankook Ventus Sport K104
9. Yokohama AVS ES100
10. BFGoodrich g-Force T/A KDW
11. Firestone Firehawk SZ50 EP
12. Kumho ECSTA Supra 712
13. Sumitomo HTRZ II


Best all season performance tires....

Falken Ziex 512
Bridgestone Turanza ls-h
Bridgestone Potenze re950
Michelin Pilot HGTh4
Dunlop Sport a2
Michelin Energy MXV4+
Pirelli P6
Sumitomo Srixon 4
Yokohama a550h
Continental ContiTouringContact
kelly charger hr
cooper lifeliner touring sle
yokohama avid h4
goodyear eagle ls
uniroyal tiger paw touing
general exclaim
firestone affinity lh30


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yay for 12th place


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

got me some Ziex


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

And in 2nd place, Toyo Proxes.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> got me some Ziex


 same here :thumbup:


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Yay got me #2


----------



## bumpin_sentra (May 29, 2002)

8th place for me 

get er done!


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

I got the sumitomo had some of the others and still think sumitomo are really good i believe tirerack does more intense testing they have sumitomo at 5th when compared to the same tyres

also some of tyres run $25-30 more per tyre then the others what about best bang for the buck


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Coco said:


> 2. Toyo Proxes T1-S


Hell yes these tires kick ass :cheers:


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

I have the Nitto 555's and the perform better than a lot of the tires on that list....was nitto not included? Or maybe I am the only person that likes them?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
4th place, not bad. But the bridgestones which got higher reviews have worse ride quality and noise but with better traction. Since I don't need the xtra 10th I'll keep the quieter ride.

Seth

P.S. I'm impressed my favorite SP9000's are still up there, these tires have been out forever.


----------

